# NSA Skandal Reloaded - Bundestag verheimlicht Daten



## marvinj (12. August 2015)

Schönen guten Abend,
die Kollegen von Heise haben, unter der Berufung auf einen Artikel der Zeit, einen Artikel veröffentlicht in dem die USA dementiert, dass sie der Bundesregierung untesagt hätten, die Spionagedaten für interne Untersuchungen weiterzugeben.
Der Bundesrat hatte ja mal einen Untersuchungsausschuss zusammengestellt, um den ganzen Abhörapparat zu untersuchen. Dazu werden auch konkrete Daten benötigt (wer hätte es gedacht), die der Bundestag nun, wie sich herausstellt, bewusst zurück gehalten hat.
Damit wurden Untersuchungen blockiert und das Vertrauen der Bürger mal wieder mit Füßen getreten. Hauptsache die Geschichte aufschieben, bis sich der digitale Mob wieder beruhigt hat.
Der Artikel ist hier zu lesen: NSA-Skandal: USA hatten nichts gegen Herausgabe der NSA-Selektorenliste | heise online

Meine Meinung: Ich könnt Kotzen. Das sit momentandas Einzie was ich in die Rübe bekomme. Machtgremium 1 verheimlicht dem Teil 2 einfach wichtige Infos. Das ist unbeschreiblich. Finde ich übrigens super, dass der wahre Grund rauskommt, dass die USA mal nicht dahinter steckt. Ob das alles so stimmt, sei mal dahingestellt...
Am besten sollte man kein Internet mehr benutzen, Briefe kann man auch vergessen, persönliche Gespräche wieder einführen. Allerdings glaube ich, wird die Abhörungsgeschichte weitergehen, weil viel zu wenig passiert, und nicht aktiv dagegen vorgegangen wird.

In diesem Sinne,
marvinj


----------



## DKK007 (13. August 2015)

Nur wird auch die Ermittlung schwer, weil sich die Regierung wahrscheinlich einfach auf §96 StPO ausruhen kann.



> *StPO § 96*
> Die *Vorlegung oder Auslieferung* von Akten oder anderen in *amtlicher*
> Verwahrung befindlichen *Schriftstücken durch Behörden* und öffentliche
> Beamte *darf nicht gefordert werden, wenn deren oberste Dienstbehörde
> ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2015)

Seit 911 sind ja fast alle westlichen Staaten auf Paranoia und haben den Hebel für den gläsernen Bürger in der Hand. Ich bin mal gehässig und sage das eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aushackt


----------



## rabe08 (13. August 2015)

Das Problem ist doch, dass es keine Alternative gibt. SPD? Leute mit linken Ansichten werden sich da langfristig nicht mehr durchsetzen können, der dicke Sigi ist charakterlos machtgeil, keine schöne Kombination. FDP? Die guten Leute sind in Rente oder sogar schon tot. Die Grünen? Wahlprogramm lesen, abhaken. Die Linke? Der Realo-Gisy-Flügel ist eigentlich o.k. Aber dann gibt es den dogmatisch-linken Flügel. Wenn ich die Wagenknecht manchmal höre, kriege ich Angst. Die "Alternative für Deutschland"? Von "nationalen Patrioten" übernehmen. Es dümmlich fand ich die immer, aber geht jetzt gar nicht mehr. Die Piraten? . Die Partei? Die machen wenigstens, was sie im Wahlkampf versprochen haben. Aber eine echte Alternative wollen die nicht sein.

Alle klar Leute, stellt Euch darauf ein, die nächsten mindestens 2 Wahlperioden geht es genauso weiter wie jetzt.


----------



## shadie (13. August 2015)

Ich sags mal so, wer glaubt nur die NSA würde ausspionieren lebt irgendwo hinterm Mond.

Die NSA waren nur die einzigen die sich haben erwischen lassen.

Unser BND spioniert genau so wie die NSA, wurden nur noch nicht erwischt.

irgendwas gegen die NSA kann man auch nicht wirklich machen mit der aktuellen Führungsriege welche so tief in den Ammi´s stecken, dass Sie gar nicht mehr rauskommen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. August 2015)

Ich will nicht mehr. 
Die Opposition ist zu klein und die SPD hat jegliche ihrer früheren Werte verloren (yay bergab seit 1914 ). Die Linke zerlegt sich wie immer selbst. Die Grünen -Ich mag den Hofreiter wenn er sich aufregt-...  Das war es. 
Der rest vollkommen Rückrat befreite Volksverräter. Natürlich kommt auch noch TTIP druch weil wir ja so tolle Beziehungen zu den Ammis wollen *nicht* ! Das einzige was die können ist drohen, mit Krieg und Strafen wenn man sich nicht so verhält wie sie es wollen. 
Unser Planet wird dank ihrer dümmlichen Ideologie in die Knie gezwungen und unsere Europäischen "Volksvertreter" haben nichts besseres zu tun als so einem Regime in den Arsch zu kriechen.
Naja Rom ist ja auch untergegangen, kann man nur hoffen das es hier nicht so lange dauert. 

Ich kann garnicht so viel fressen wie ich kotzen möchte


----------



## DKK007 (13. August 2015)

Ist nur die Frage, was danach kommt.  

Aber ne noch schlimmere Diktatur geht ja fast nicht mehr als die Jetzige. Wie wäre es mit ner Monarchie oder nem Kaiser. Die Griechen hatten da vor 2000 Jahren auch mal was gehabt, ich glaube das nannte sich "Demokratie".


----------



## drebbin (13. August 2015)

Und wo hats hingeführt?

Nein im Ernst - das Thema ist ernst aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und hoffentlich das Übel zuerst....


----------



## Adi1 (13. August 2015)

Daran wird sich sowieso nix ändern, unsere Mutti kriecht doch den Obama regelrecht in den Arsch. 

Wenn das TTIP-Abkommen ratifiziert wird, wird es noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (13. August 2015)

Ich habe gestern einige Doku gesehen, da war das Fazit zum Schluss: Die NSA ist die neue Stasie auf Steriode . In der Doku wurde auf erwähnt früher musste ein Spion die ganze Arbeit machen musste und heute reicht ein einfacher PC. Zu sehen wie jetzt bei Windows 10. Es wurde auf auch beschrieben, das Deutschland komplett unvorbereitet  auf das Thema: Internet als Dauerüberwachung überfordert sei ( Die NSA konnte die Wirtschaft lahm legen und die Stromversorgung stören. Es wurde gesagt), es bald wird schon Kühlschränke mit Wanzen geben. Wie Merkel mal sagte: Neuland??!!!


----------



## marvinj (13. August 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur wird auch die Ermittlung schwer, weil sich die Regierung wahrscheinlich einfach auf §96 StPO ausruhen kann.



Schon traurig -_-
Insgesamt scheint es echt bergab zu gehen, und das ist jammerschade. Aber selbst wenn wir keinen Staat hätten, so würde es, doch wieder zu einer Staatenbildung kommen, wenn man Thomas Hobbes Glauben schenkt. Fazit: Man kann immer nur das kleinere Übel wählen, ist nur sche*ße(sorry) wenn jenes auch schon mieserabel ist.


----------



## DKK007 (14. August 2015)

DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern einige Doku gesehen, da war das Fazit zum Schluss: Die NSA ist die neue Stasie auf Steriode . In der Doku wurde auf erwähnt früher musste ein Spion die ganze Arbeit machen musste und heute reicht ein einfacher PC.



Wie hieß denn der Film?


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

@Topic: Habt ihr was anderes erwartet?


----------



## marvinj (14. August 2015)

@hardwaerevreag
Möglicherweise weniger inkompetente Leute in Führungspositionen


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (14. August 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie hieß denn der Film?


Das kam Tagsüber, den Namen und den Sender habe ich mir nicht behalten. Schau einfach mal ab etwa 23 Uhr N24, da kommen immer verschiedene Dokus über Kriege, NSA, Krisen, neue technologie, physik etc. manchmal echt erstaunliche Dinge .
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welle-Teilchen-Dualismus: Die Doku darüber war sehr einfach zu verstehen und sehr gut gemacht


----------



## Arino (16. August 2015)

Ich finde es klasse, dass hier selbst in so einem Politikfremden Forum über solch wichtige Themen geredet wird und auch nicht nur die westliche Propaganda vertreten ist.
Leider kann man den deutschen Monopolmedien und Nachrichtensendern wie N27 oder N-TV nichts mehr glauben. Es werden Interviews geändert so wie es zu der allgemeinen pro amerikanischen Stimmung gerade passt.
Wieso ist in diesen Sendern so oft der 2. Weltkrieg vertreten? Damit man uns immer und immer wieder daran errinert dass wir was gut zu machen haben und bei allen andern in  der Schuld stehen.
Unser Bundespräsifent hält es uns auch immer wieder vor.
Das der Bund uns hier diese Dinge verheimlichen will ist nur eine Folge von friedlichem einschüchtern. Was wir nicht genau wissen hat uns nicht zu interessieren und unsere Politiker wissen schon was gut für uns ist.
Was ich aber auch selbst in meinem Freundeskreis immer sehe, es glauben wirklich noch Leute dass die ganz großen uns Menschen "helfen" wollen. 
Es geht da oben niemandem mehr um uns Menschen. Es geht um Geld und Macht.


----------



## Mysterion (16. August 2015)

Einige haben hier einen sehr klaren Blick auf den Bullshit, der mit uns seit Jahren durchgezogen wird. Klasse! 

Hier haben die Medien offenbar völlig versagt.... SOFORT RTL EINSCHALTEN!!!!! 

Jeder, der die Oberstufe besucht hat, kann sich glücklich schätzen, zumindest wenn er aufgepasst hat. Es gibt eine sehr wertvolle Phrase, an der sich jeder Text messen lassen muss:

*WER *sagt *WAS *zu *WEM *und *WARUM*? (die Juristen arbeiten übrigens mit einer sehr ähnlichen Phrase)

Wer diese Frage akribisch beantwortet, kann eigentlich nicht mehr verarscht werden. Gerade das WER ist wichtig, denn da muss recherchiert werden, wem das, was man gerade liest, sieht oder hört, gehört.

Es gibt natürlich auch Menschen und diese Menge wird leider immer größer, die auf Ihrem Bildungsweg diese wichtige Information leider nicht antrainiert bekommen haben. Da kann ich nur dringend dazu raten, besonders das KOMPLETTE TV- und auch Tageszeitungsangebot nicht zu konsumieren. Um den Boulevard-Klatsch sollte ebenfalls ein großer Bogen gemacht werden. Bei der PCGH wird's leider auch schon eng, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

 Arino hat das grundsätzlich schon sehr gut dargelegt, ich möchte nur folgendes ergänzen:

Springer = Bild
Springer = Welt
Springer = N24

n-tv = Waffenlobby-Sender

Bertelsmann = RTL
Bertelsmann Stiftung = Hartz IV

Burda = Focus
Burda = Computeruniverse, Cyberport (Online-Händler)
Burda = Boulevard (TV-Spielfilm, Bunte, ....)


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (16. August 2015)

Wer Fernseh schaut sollte auch jedes mal kritsch sein, wer das nicht tut ist aus der Kindheit noch lange nicht draußen. Genau das gleiche bei Reviews bei Hardware etc. man sollte mindestens 5 lesen


----------



## marvinj (16. August 2015)

Grundsätzlich stimme ich euch auch zu. Grundsätzlich ist das Programm zwischen 12 und 18 Uhr sehr bildungsfördernd und sollte unbedingt, ich wiederhole, unbedingt geguckt werden. 
Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die sich davon zulallen lassen. Gut, das ist eine andere Baustelle. Zurück zum Thema: Tatsächlich kann man manch einer Sendung noch etwas abgewinnen. Wenn man z.B. keine Ahnung hat, was eigentlich Gravitation ist, wie sie Einfluss auf das uns bekannte Universum hat etc.  Wenn man wissen möchte, warum Zeit die einzige Konstante in unserem Leben ist. Andere Sendungen kann man mit einer gewissen, kritschen Sicht noch gebrauchen, der Rest ist äääääääähm grenzwertig 
In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht.


----------



## IluBabe (17. August 2015)

Mur mal so wer nicht nerdig genug ist, der kann sich auch mal fast ne Stunde NSA Info auf aktuellem Stand (August 2015) reinziehen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KSovyEefEiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





marvinj schrieb:


> Tatsächlich kann man manch einer Sendung noch etwas abgewinnen. Wenn man z.B. keine Ahnung hat, was eigentlich Gravitation ist, wie sie Einfluss auf das uns bekannte Universum hat etc.  Wenn man wissen möchte, warum Zeit die einzige Konstante in unserem Leben ist. Andere Sendungen kann man mit einer gewissen, kritschen Sicht noch gebrauchen, der Rest ist äääääääähm grenzwertig


Wenn diese eingekauften Sendungen nicht mies übersetzt wären und nicht vor Logikfehlern strotzen würden, ja selbst dann sind sie noch immer Käse. Theorien werden da als Fakten geschildert - wer glaubt da etwa was über Physik zu lernen hat sich geschnitten - den in keiner der Dokus wird dir erzählt, dass das Licht doch nicht so konstant ist oder aber die interessanten astronomischen Phänomene, die Astronomer nicht wirklich erklären können, werden gar nicht zur Sprache gebracht - anstatt dessen wird über unsinn spekuliert, als wäre man dabei gewesen. Mit Bildung hat das ganze am wenigstens zu tun. Das ist einfach nur stumpfe Unterhaltung ohne Wahrheitsgehalt was da geboten wird. Wenn es Richtung Naturdokus geht ist das Niveau so tief das sogar ne Schnecke über die gesetzte Latte Springen kann, wenn man mal den Vergleich zieht zu Naturdokus aus den 80ern, wo in 30 Minuten mehr Informationsgehalt rüber kam als an einem ganze Wochenende RTL, SAT1, Pro7, ZDF und ARD zusammen genommen. Ganz zu schweigen von den gib uns unseren täglichen Hitler heute amen 20.15 Unterhaltungsshows. Nee Nee lass mal. Reicht schon das ich in der Schule mit der Geschichte der Sieger in den Lehrbüchern indoktriniert wurde, da war der Abgleich zwischen West und Ost Geschichtslehrbüchern schon belehrsam, als das es darüber hinaus noch eine Wahrheit gibt, die da sicher nicht gezeigt wird.

Also zu den Medien/Fernsehen ingesamt - werft das Ding aus der Bude, und bestellt die Zeitungen ab. Was darin veröffentlicht wird ist bis auf Ausnahmefälle unbrauchbar und leitet die Gedanken nur auf Schlafschaf-Modus, so empört vieles auch geschildert wird, entsteht keine Debatte sondern wird diese so gelenkt, dass es gar kein Handlungsbedarf gibt. Die paar Filetstücke die reichen würden um einiges zu demontieren werden behutsamst unters Volks gebracht ohne Aufregung zu verursachen und Skandälchen aufgeblasen, die der Rede nicht wert sind. Sprich es gibt keinen öffentlichen Druck der Leitmedien und im Endeffekt schert es eh nur ein paar Interessierte.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (17. August 2015)

Danke für das Video. Ich habs komplett angeschaut.
 Meine Highlights:
- 13.33-14.22 : Untersuchungsauschuss muss mit Einschränkungen leben, Leaks helfen .
- 19.12-20:11: BSI ist unfähig/ War klar.
-30:00-31.19: protokolle werden nicht veröffentlicht/ Schwachsinn.
-35:07-36:05: Weltraumtheorie, es ist doch nur relevant woher die Daten kommen/ Das tut ja schon echt weh.
-42..35-44:16: NSA/USA verzögert bewusst die Auferarbeitung, na toll - Hab ich auch nicht anders erwartet.
-47:51-49:09: Beamte ohne It-Kenntnisse - ganz schlau.
-54.10-55:20: Motivation der Person: genau richtig.

Allgemein ist zu sagen, so wie die Regierung Deutschlands handelt - hat Datenschutz keine Chance/ Traurig aber wahr.
Viele Beamte könnten mehr sagen, trauen sich aber nicht weil sie haben Verklagt zu werden. Und andere Beamte wollen nichts preis geben.


----------



## IluBabe (17. August 2015)

DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> Danke für das Video. Ich habs komplett angeschaut.


Ja die Stunde kann sich für den ein oder anderen lohnen. Die Freudschen Versprecher sind die Besten. Es geht wieder los.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGGuAahpqdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> Allgemein ist zu sagen, in der Poltik wie sie jetzt besetzt ist - hat Datenschutz keine Chance/ Traurig aber wahr.


Das Problem an der Sache ist das die Bundestagsabgeordneten auch keine Fachkenntnisse haben, wie sollten sie auch. Die paar Hanseln die in Ausschüsse von Partein bestellt werden, kommen da aus politischen Gefallen (zum wichtigmachen -> von und zu Guttenberg, als er noch der Medienliebling war) oder aus Abschiebung (zur Endlagerung und ggf. durch Skandale Demontage -> Edathy) rein. Politiker haben dann eh kaum Zeit das ganze Material zu sichten. Der Debattenplan im Parlament ist auch Programm, dazu kommen noch andere Resorts und im Wahlkreis sollte man auch zu gegen sein, sonst wirds mit der Wiederwahl nix. Kurzum Politiker sind schon arme Schweine, aber lohn wenn man der Lobby sich anbiedert ist groß und ein Sprungbrett zu einem guten Verdienst. Letztlich wissen die Politiker nicht über was sie entscheiden. Die Fachausschüße sind auch verhältnismäßig inkompetent. Die Kompetenten Leute werden nicht einbezogen und es regieren die Beamten der BRiD-Staatskanzleien, die munter zwischen diesen und der Wirtschaft hin und her wechseln, wenn sie Gesetzesvorlagen schreiben die der Wirtschaft genehm sind. So läuft das seit Anbeginn dieser auf dem Papier "Republik" und wird sich auch nicht ändern bis es knallt, weil es den Leuten unerträglich geworden ist durch die Schlamperei, den Staat ist nur zu einem gut mehr Staat erzeugen.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (17. August 2015)

Ich finde jetzt aktuell hätte Windows 10 , garnicht in Deutschland veröffentlich werden (zu mindestens mit den Standarteinstellungen, etc.),.... das ist mal wieder ne große Panne und kaum jemanden Interressierts. Naja vielleicht wenn Frau Merkel bei Facebook schreiben würde: Ja also Windows 10, ist... ähh (Was ist Windows 10 noch gleich??!!) 
Was zum Tot lachen


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. August 2015)

DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> Die NSA ist die neue Stasie auf Steriode .


Das ein Ostfriese *Stasi* (*Sta*ats*si*cherheit) nicht schreiben kann, ist ja klar.  

Das  e kommt erst viiiiiiel weiter hinten.



DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> Die NSA konnte die Wirtschaft lahm legen


Das geht viel einfacher: schafft den Kaffee ab.
Und tomorrow ist revolution.



DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> Wie Merkel mal sagte: Neuland??!!!


Tja, wie bei allen relevanten Themen.

Es ist erschreckend, für wie doof uns die Unwissenden in Berlin halten.

Spioniert wurde und wird immer mit ALLEN zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln.

Das Stimmvieh wählt dann auch noch brav alle Jahre wieder die Volksverdummer.
Über die Bildungspolitik laß ich mich jetzt nicht aus.

Aber laut Wahlrecht reichen ja 300 gültige Stimmen aus, um den gesamten Bundestag zu wählen.
Ein Schelm ... .


----------



## IluBabe (22. August 2015)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Stimmvieh wählt dann auch noch brav alle Jahre wieder die Volksverdummer.


Jeder hat das Recht seinen eigenen Henker zu wählen oder so ähnlich. Im Netzpolitik Thread (hier ab #59) sieht man ja auch deutlich, dass es noch mehr als genug Leute gibt die der Meinung sind das Wahlen etwas andern würden, also der Inbegriff von gut erzogenem Stimmvieh, die nicht schlau werden aus dem Sprichwort: "Würden Wahlen etwas ändern, wären sie verboten."

Man schaue sich die Aussagen der Stabsmitarbeiterin an. Sie ist "fit" in Sachen Netzwerk/PC/Cryptographie - nutzt es etwas, um die Machenschaften der Geheimdienste zu begrenzen nopp. Selbst die gutmütigsten ändern nichts am Eigenleben von Strukturen, deren anliegen es ist andere zu Überwachen. Und Überwachung ist nur dann von Nutzen, wenn die gewonnen Erkenntnisse gegen den Überwachten eingesetzt werden, also demjenigen Schaden. Insofern mag das zwar moralisch relevant sein, gegenüber Leuten die schlechte Absichten haben, aber die verbergen sich so gut es geht eh vor Überwachung und der Schadensfall tritt nur für den gemeinen Bürger ein, der auf Terrör-Listen landet und dessen Reisefreiheit eingeschränkt wird, nur mal um ein Beispiel zu nennen. Wenn nicht sogar im politischen Kabarett die gewonnen Infos genutzt werden, um Leuten ans Bein zu fahren die man aus Postionen heraus haben will und in diese eigene Vertreter die man seinerseits korrumpiert hat einsetzen kann.


----------



## DARPA (22. August 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht seinen eigenen Henker zu wählen oder so ähnlich. Im Netzpolitik Thread (hier ab #59) sieht man ja auch deutlich, dass es noch mehr als genug Leute gibt die der Meinung sind das Wahlen etwas andern würden, also der Inbegriff von gut erzogenem Stimmvieh, die nicht schlau werden aus dem Sprichwort: "Würden Wahlen etwas ändern, wären sie verboten."



Sowas geht mir auch auf den Sack. Vorallem, es gibt genug intelligente Menschen dort draußen, die aber trotzdem nur im gewohnten Rahmen denken und Dinge nicht richtig hinterfragen.
Beim Thema Wahlen, dass wird dann mit dem großen Wort Demokratie verteidigt, aber worin besteht diese. Selbst wenn die sogenannte Politiklandschaft nicht völlig aufgweicht wäre und sich Parteien bzw. Personen voneinander abgrenzen würden. Wer kann so naiv sein, für mehrere Jahre einen Vertreter für seine eigene Meinung zu bestimmen. Woher weiß ich, wie sich jemand bei zukünftigen Themen und Problemen verhält, die heute noch gar nicht bekannt sind?

Aber sowas kann man selten mit anderen Leuten diskutieren. Viele fühlen sich wohl informiert, weil sie täglich die Nachrichten schaun. Aber warum seh ich da auf jedem Sender die gleichen Bilder und gleichen Beiträge?

Ach f*ck that. Ich geh mich wieder mit Motoren, Mädels und Zocken beschäftigen.


----------



## Lelwani (23. August 2015)

wundert das hier echt noch irgendjmd das wir von vorne bis hinten belogen und betrogen werden? 

einfach mal die augen aufmachen , nich alles glauben was die presse einem erzählen will... und schon könnte einem nen licht aufgehen ...

problem is nur die meisten leute haben keinen bock und glauben alles was man ihnen erzählt ... den der staat würde einem ja nie was falsches erzählen ....


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2015)

DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> Das kam Tagsüber, den Namen und den Sender habe ich mir nicht behalten. Schau einfach mal ab etwa 23 Uhr N24, da kommen immer verschiedene Dokus über Kriege, NSA, Krisen, neue technologie, physik etc. manchmal echt erstaunliche Dinge .
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welle-Teilchen-Dualismus: Die Doku darüber war sehr einfach zu verstehen und sehr gut gemacht



Das ist aber ganz normales Klasse 11/12 Physikwissen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. August 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> ganz normales Klasse 11/12 Physikwissen.


Soo einfach ist die Physik nicht.
Aber daß sich die Bildungselite nicht gegen die Verdummungspolitik der Mächtigen auflehnt ist schon ein sehr bedenkliches Zeichen.

Die Klassenstruktur von Gesellschaften können immer weniger Leute bestimmen, von Basis, Überbau, Staat, Nation und Produktivkräften braucht man gar nicht erst anzufangen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. August 2015)

Ja ist immer relativ. Ich hatte Physik-LK mit 14 Punkten im Abi. Weiß auch nicht, wie das in anderen Schulen aussieht. 
______

Anscheinend hatte  die Bundesregierung doch die Erlaubnis, die Selektorenliste vom Parlamentarischen-Kontrollgremium prüfen zu lassen, unter der Bedingung, das die Liste nicht veröffentlicht wird.

NSA-EnthÃ¼llungen: US-Regierung antwortete Kanzleramt schon im Mai - ComputerBase

Die Bundesregierung hat also eindeutig gelogen!


----------



## Terracresta (24. August 2015)

Was soll man schon von Politikern, Richtern und Co. erwarten? Wenn Leute die Sache auf den Punkt bringen, labern die Politiker von wegen man hätte keine Ahnung. 

Auch lustig, wie sie sich immer über Richter im 3. Reich und zu DDR-Zeiten auslassen. Wenn die Leute, die heutzutage Polilitiker und Richter sind, dies damals gewesen wären, hätten sie genauso entschieden. Die meisten sind simple Mitläufer. Man brauch sich nur anschaun, wieviele Klagen gegen den Staat (z.B. gegen die Rundfunkgebühr) gnadenlos abgeschmettert werden. Genauso sieht sich der Staat als perfekt und kriminalisiert alle, die ihn grundlegend ändern wollen. Also ganz so wie vorherige Regime.
Deutschland ist zudem keine Demokratie, da das Volk nicht herrscht. Wahlen sind nur eine Farce, bei denen den Wählern immer wieder Sachen versprochen, aber nicht umgesetzt werden, da die Politik gar kein Interesse daran hat. Kann man sie deshalb wegen Betrugs verklagen? Natürlich nicht.

Leider sind die Massen der Gutbürger mit dran Schuld. 
Die Leute, die schon aus Tradition nur für eine Partei stimmten. 
Die Leute, die vielleicht mal aus Unzufriedenheit eine andere, große Partei wählen, aber bei den nächsten Wahlen wieder für die alte stimmen, obwohl sie mit dieser vorher nicht zufrieden waren. 
Leute, die Rundfunkgebühren verteidigen und die egoistische Meinung vertreten jeder solle zahlen, egal ob derjenige es nutzen will oder nicht. (Weil sie den Mist schauen und fürchten mehr zahlen zu müssen?) 
Menschen, die ihr Hirn ausschalten und meinen Politik und Polizei wissen schon was sie tun, selbst wenn man deren Vorgehen oft in Frage stellen kann und sollte. 
Personen, die meinen Ausländer sind an allem Schuld, obwohl ganz andere im Land die Entscheidungen treffen. 
Leute die sich über die EU auslassen und nicht zu begreifen scheinen, dass die Politiker in der EU die selben sind wie die in CDU, SPD und Co. und auch nicht mitbekommen, dass unsere dollen Politiker gern die Schuld/Verantwortung auf die EU schieben, obwohls selber Schuld sind. (z.B. Maut, bei der unsere Politiker von Anfang an wußten, dass es nach EU-Recht keine reine Ausländermaut geben kann und die sicher damit gerechnet haben, da es für sie ja mehr Geld in der Kasse bedeutet, wenn deutsche Bürger und Firmen auch zahlen müssen.)


----------

